# Just wondering how correct these girls are...



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I have 2 6 month old fullblood boar girls. THey are registerable but Im not going to bother getting the paperwork if they are not show worthy or would have show worthy kids. I dont know anythign about showing so please feel free to bare all and explain a little of your analysis. They had a bought with cocci at 3 months (not sure if that means anything..... :shrug: ))



















Thanks!!! I wont be offended by anything you say so please jsut give me your honest opinion.

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I really like the top girl. I can not tell if her back is straight or not, I think it is the way she is standing. She has good legs and they look nice and straight.
Now the second one, I really like her but I have learned in my time that she has broken down pasterns and that will cause trouble later as she is growing and putting a lot of weight on them. Now that again could be the was she is standing. I do think she looks a lot more solid and more meaty then the first one.

All that said I am sure someone else that breeds them will tell you more. They are cute as ever.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i also like them both, the second is very deep, and fist has good legs. they both have perfect heads. a front on shot would be nice to see how wide they are though.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok!! I will get a front shot of both girls. Do you need a rear one to?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

it would be nice also


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

The first is the more balanced of the two. She has a nice breed character face, feminine neck, level back and correct legs.

The second one is just not as balanced. I don't like the tie in of her neck at her shoulders or how she pinches in at the heartgirth and the pasterns are a concern but the picture is not the best to judge by.. But if she redeems herself with length or width she still may be useful as brood stock.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok, here are a few more pictures. The front and rear ones were so hard to get!! They kept walking towards me everytime I knelled to get the pic LOL! I hope these are ok:



























































So do you guys think I should go through the motions of getting them registered?

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW those pictures really helped me. I like the first one a lot better. She seems just a lot more even all around.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you can tell the cocci got to them. they are still pretty rough and they look like they might be wormy. i'd worm them and get them on a good feed to get the weight up. i like the paint's body type better than the traditional doe and i do agree that the traditional doe has issues with her pasterns. the paint doeling i think is worth registering, not too sure about the other girl she seem's narrow all around


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I definatley think the paint is a good doe to register.She is very balanced and well preportioned.I like her length and rear width as well. 

I would not get the papers on the traditional doe.She is not as long. And she isn't as well preportioned or balanced.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok! Thank you all so much!!!

They were dewormed June 24 with ivermec.

I have one other boar, a wether. He is also registerable (not that it matters but Im just curiouse.....) I couldnt get a rear shot, he wasnt cooperating very well!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I like his length.He is also well balanced and preportioned nicely.I would like to see him wider though.Over all he is a nice goat!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I love that paint doeling! I definitely think she's worth registering. I might give that traditional a touch more time to recover before I'd decide anything for sure about her. I also like that wether, I wouldn't mind showing him! :greengrin:


----------

